# Need to get rid of closet moths



## Rickenbacker (Sep 28, 2020)

Any proven methods you've used?

I'm tired of seeing them & I kill at least 3 a day.I saw this ad for this product. Has anyone used it?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Cedar works, I have Cedar hangers, and Cedar oil that I soak the hangers in twice a year.


----------



## Rickenbacker (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah ok! Though I'm seeing them outside of closets. Bathroom, living room. Same suggestion?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes, as long as you like cedar. Start with the closets the bugs do not live that long. Get them when them when hatching and the problem goes away.


----------



## Rickenbacker (Sep 28, 2020)

SW Dweller said:


> Yes, as long as you like cedar. Start with the closets the bugs do not live that long. Get them when them when hatching and the problem goes away.


Ok, so forget traps & get cedar oil?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Bug bomb the adjacent room with the closet door open and clothes separated. Repeat in two weeks to kill the second hatching.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Cedar Hangers and Cedar walls.... 
Moths don't do cedar at all!

cedar closet images


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you store bird seed inside your home?
If yes...remove it. Put it in buckets in the garage.

Good luck...Don.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Thom Paine said:


> Cedar Hangers and Cedar walls....
> Moths don't do cedar at all!
> 
> cedar closet images


Won't they just move within the house? I believe you need to kill them, not discourage them.

Once they are dead (and two week hatchings are dead), you can use cedar to keep them away.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Domo said:


> Won't they just move within the house? I believe you need to kill them, not discourage them.
> 
> Once they are dead (and two week hatchings are dead), you can use cedar to keep them away.


I believe you are correct. 
I didn't give it enough thought; It's been decades since personal experience and did not verify any additional actions. OOPS! 

Apologies to the OP. 

Thanks for the correction Domo.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Thom Paine said:


> I believe you are correct.
> I didn't give it enough thought; It's been decades since personal experience and did not verify any additional actions. OOPS!
> 
> Apologies to the OP.
> ...


@Thom Paine, there's nothing worse than depressed moths wandering around the house looking for a new place to live... 😢


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Domo said:


> @Thom Paine, there's nothing worse than depressed moths wandering around the house looking for a new place to live... 😢



😁 😆 🤣 🤣 🤣 ROTF HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive had luck with the traps you fold into a triangle.


----------

